# Whats in your binder?



## goodal (Feb 26, 2009)

Just wondering what every body is putting in there 3 ring binder? Im taking HVAC Depth in April and so far i have 11x17 Psych charts, extra Mollier diagrams, Static pressure charts for duct sizing and problems out of an old MERM.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 26, 2009)

Beam equations.


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 26, 2009)

I took a whole pile of reference books and a 3 ring binder with all of my Testmasters notes and beam equations and such -- and when it came test time the only references I needed was the MERM and the 4 ASHRAE books. I didn't even look at my 3 ring binder.

Whatever references you take, make sure they are references that you know like the back of your hand and can find things in quickly. Otherwise they are useless and time wasters.


----------



## HVACstevie (Feb 27, 2009)

badal said:


> Just wondering what every body is putting in there 3 ring binder? Im taking HVAC Depth in April and so far i have 11x17 Psych charts, extra Mollier diagrams, Static pressure charts for duct sizing and problems out of an old MERM.



I wouldn't focus on static pressure charts of duct sizing. I don't even recall a question that required one when I took the test. The HVAC depth isn't about the stuff young HVAC designers do, like duct sizing and stuff like that.

Study, turbine, pumps, power cycles, refrig cycles, browse the ASHREA books, fully understand steam and the steam tables.


----------

